# Richo MMC card reader

## garnie

Hey out there.

I am having a problem with the card reader i got in my laptop (A dell Inspiron 6400), i can't "find" it.

It's in "lspci" as seen right under here.

```

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01) <--- ??

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

```

But nowhere in /dev/ to be seen, the richo driver is also included in the kernel along with the mmc block driver.

I have come to belive that my card reader is unsupported still, but i wanted to give it a try here  :Smile: 

```

CONFIG_MMC=y

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

# CONFIG_MMC_WBSD is not set

```

----------

## widan

 *garnie wrote:*   

> It's in "lspci" as seen right under here.

 

Actually it's this one, and not the one you pointed to:

```
03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)
```

It's a standard SDHCI controller. There are instructions here on how to get that kind of controller to work. Look for /dev/mmc* devices. If there are none, does something related to SDHCI or MMC show up in dmesg ?

----------

## garnie

hey  :Smile: 

Yes i just did a dmesg and the following came up

```
localhost conf.d # dmesg | grep mmc

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

mmc0: SDHCI at 0xdf9fd400 irq 23 DMA

localhost conf.d # dmesg | grep sdhci

sdhci: Secure Digital Host Controller Interface driver, 0.12

sdhci: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

sdhci: SDHCI controller found at 0000:03:01.1 [1180:0822] (rev 19)

localhost conf.d #
```

and in /dev/ : 

```
localhost / # ls /dev/m

mem    misc/  mixer
```

So no mmc devices in /dev  :Sad: 

----------

## dsd

in my dell insipiron 640m i have:

02:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

02:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

02:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

as of last check, it is unsupported in linux because the device doesn't appaer to enter SDHCI mode by default. see discussion here: http://list.drzeus.cx/pipermail/sdhci-devel/2006-June/000992.html

----------

## rokstar83

It works on mine with that configuration.   That device node only shows up when a card is inserted.  Post the tail of dmesg after you plug in the card.[/code]

----------

## garnie

My dmesg | tail shows nothing new after card inserted.

so it's unsupported i guess.

----------

## widan

 *dsd wrote:*   

> the device doesn't appaer to enter SDHCI mode by default

 

I know there is a TI chip that has SDHCI disabled (and does not show up at all in lspci), but the Ricoh case seems a bit simpler: the device does show up, but is just missing some enable bits.

Assuming it works similarly to the TI one, maybe those could be found by comparing the PCI config space (the output of "lspci -s <device_address> -xxx") of the R5C822 on a laptop where it works properly, and on one where it does not, and finding what is different (preferably before loading a driver, in order to know how the device is setup by the BIOS).

----------

## dsd

i'd be happy to do that if someone could post pci config space. doing a windows vs linux (on the same box) comparison might work too.

----------

## silon

 *garnie wrote:*   

> Hey out there.
> 
> I am having a problem with the card reader i got in my laptop (A dell Inspiron 6400), i can't "find" it.
> 
> It's in "lspci" as seen right under here.
> ...

 

I have the above compiled as modules and the card reader has worked just fine from the first using kernel 2.6.17 gentoo-sources.  I don't have an sd card nearby to produce a "meaningful" message.

I'm now using the latest no-sources and still no problems.

BTW- the device "appears" under the /media directory for me(as does the dvdrw, any usb sticks or devices thusfar)

----------

## silon

 *widan wrote:*   

>  *dsd wrote:*   the device doesn't appaer to enter SDHCI mode by default 
> 
> I know there is a TI chip that has SDHCI disabled (and does not show up at all in lspci), but the Ricoh case seems a bit simpler: the device does show up, but is just missing some enable bits.
> 
> Assuming it works similarly to the TI one, maybe those could be found by comparing the PCI config space (the output of "lspci -s <device_address> -xxx") of the R5C822 on a laptop where it works properly, and on one where it does not, and finding what is different (preferably before loading a driver, in order to know how the device is setup by the BIOS).

 

```
localhost linux # lspci -v |grep Ricoh

03:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832 (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19) (prog-if 01)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

```

I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for, but if I can help, let me know.

Would be nice if I actually *owned* an sd card, etc., but I had perfect autodetection in KDE loading a brother's pictures from his card.

----------

## widan

 *silon wrote:*   

> I'm not sure if this is what you were looking for, but if I can help, let me know.

 

The idea is to compare the PCI configuration space of the SD chip between a machine where it works and one where it does not, in order to figure out if there are some bits that need to be set in order to enable the SDHCI interface (the SD chip has two interfaces: standard SDHCI and a proprietary interface).

Apparently your device worked, so you can post the config space of the R5C822. It's the output of that command:

```
# lspci -s 03:01.1 -xxx
```

Then we will need the config space of a non working one to try to find differences.

----------

## Fran

Non working (dell 640m):

```
02:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0832

02:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

02:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

02:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)
```

```
dell franjva # lspci -s 02:01.1 -xxx

02:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

00: 80 11 22 08 06 01 10 02 19 01 05 08 00 40 80 00

10: 00 d4 9f df 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01

30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0b 02 00 00

40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

80: 01 00 02 fe 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01

b0: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00 00 00

c0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

e0: a1 21 e0 01 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 c0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00
```

```
dell franjva # lspci -s 02:01.2 -xxx

02:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

00: 80 11 43 08 06 01 10 02 01 00 80 08 00 00 80 00

10: 00 d5 9f df 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01

30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0b 02 00 00

40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

80: 01 00 02 fe 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01

b0: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00 00 00

c0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

e0: 80 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 c0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00

```

```
dell franjva # lspci -s 02:01.3 -xxx

02:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

00: 80 11 92 05 02 01 10 02 0a 00 80 08 00 00 80 00

10: 00 d6 9f df 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01

30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0b 02 00 00

40: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00

50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

80: 01 00 02 fe 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01

b0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

c0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 c0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

```

----------

## silon

```
tardus_mobile simon # lspci -s 03:01.1 -xxx

03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

00: 80 11 22 08 06 01 10 02 19 01 05 08 00 40 80 00

10: 00 d4 9f df 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 bd 01

30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00

40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

80: 01 00 02 fe 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 bd 01

b0: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00 00 00

c0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

e0: a1 21 e0 01 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 c0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00

```

----------

## widan

So three differences:

```
--- not-working 2006-11-14 23:59:57.000000000 +0100

+++ working     2006-11-15 00:00:23.000000000 +0100

...

-20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01 [A] @ 0x2e 0xd8/0xbd

+20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 bd 01

...

-30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0b 02 00 00 [B] @ 0x3c 0x0b/0x09

+30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00

...

-a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01 [C] @ 0xae 0xd8/0xbd

+a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 bd 01

...

```

The first one (A) is not significant (it's the subsystem ID, which is usually set by the OEM). For the rest a total of 5 bits change (one in B, four in C). Can someone with a non-working one try to force the "good" values with setpci (unload the SDHCI driver first) ? The syntax for the 2 significant changes (assuming the R5C822 is at 02:01.1):

```
# setpci -s 02:01.1 3c.b=09

# setpci -s 02:01.1 ae.b=bd
```

Once this is done, dump the config space again and see it the values you set were accepted. If they were (even if only part of them), try to reload the driver and see if the behavior changed.

Edit: In fact the C change is another copy of the subsystem ID... so only B might be significant.Last edited by widan on Wed Nov 15, 2006 9:23 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dsd

interesting...

it turns out that sdhci works out-of-the box on my hardware, with SD cards. i'm not sure whether i tested these before. my config space matches Fran's non-working model, no need to apply the changes.

what i'm really interested in is XD card reading. lspci suggests this might be a completely different non-sdhci interface:

```

02:01.4 0880: 1180:0852 (rev 05)

02:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

        Subsystem: Dell Unknown device 01d8

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR+ FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 11

        Region 0: Memory at df9fd700 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-
```

silon: does XD card reading work for you? can we see "lspci -xxxs 03:01.4" output please?

----------

## Fran

I've tried in windows with two different cards (mmc and sd) and it doesn't work. Maybe my card reader is broken.

Anyway, I've tried with setpci -s 02:01.1 3c.b=09 and setpci -s 02:01.1 ae.b=bd and the changes are accepted, but still no luck.

----------

## silon

 *Quote:*   

> silon: does XD card reading work for you? can we see "lspci -xxxs 03:01.4" output please?

 

Will do...presently 

```
emerge -auvDN world
```

May have to leave the 'top at work.  

-New Cpu CFLAG(safe one...this is a work laptop  :Wink: 

-First such emerge since adding ccache

-removed xmms, rebuilding tree without any trace of xmms in USE, etc.

So, hopefully, I won't be crying come Monday morning.  

<-Take daily advantage of the Stage4 backup script->

----------

## silon

 *dsd wrote:*   

> interesting...
> 
> it turns out that sdhci works out-of-the box on my hardware, with SD cards. i'm not sure whether i tested these before. my config space matches Fran's non-working model, no need to apply the changes.
> 
> what i'm really interested in is XD card reading. lspci suggests this might be a completely different non-sdhci interface:
> ...

 

```
03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

00: 80 11 52 08 02 01 10 02 05 00 80 08 00 00 80 00

10: 00 d7 9f df 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 bd 01

30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00

40: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00

50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

80: 01 00 02 fe 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 bd 01

b0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

c0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 c0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
```

----------

## dsd

```

02:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

00: 80 11 52 08 02 01 10 02 05 00 80 08 00 00 80 00

10: 00 d7 9f df 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01

30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0b 02 00 00

40: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00

50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

80: 01 00 02 fe 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 d8 01

b0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

c0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

e0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 c0 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

```

same setpci commands as last time, interestingly. also noticed that the [C] edit is the same as [A], and actually doing [C] changes the value at [A] as well.

still no luck - no interrupts on XD card insertion.

silon: does XD card reading work for you?

----------

## VinzC

Hi.

I have a Dell Inspiron 9400 and now my SD Card Reader doesn't work anymore with latest 2.6.17 and 2.6.18 series. It *used* to work with early 2.6.17 and with patched 2.6.16 series. Here's my relevant PCI config:

```
03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)
```

Here's what I have when I insert an SD card in the reader:

```
Nov 27 14:36:09 solo [17196320.024000] mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD512 495488KiB

Nov 27 14:36:09 solo [17196320.024000]  mmcblk0: p1
```

And that's all. Usually I had to wait just a couple of seconds then a device node was created. Now nothing more than the above. Both the reader and the card work under Windows however. What should I do?

EDIT: Here's the detailed matrix:

```
03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

00: 80 11 22 08 06 01 10 02 19 01 05 08 00 40 80 00

10: 00 d4 bf dc 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

20: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 cd 01

30: 00 00 00 00 80 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 09 02 00 00

40: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

50: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

60: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

70: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

80: 01 00 02 fe 00 40 00 48 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

90: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

a0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 28 10 cd 01

b0: 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00 00 00

c0: 00 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

d0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

e0: a1 21 e0 01 00 00 00 00 40 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

f0: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 c0 00 20 00 00 00 00 00
```

----------

## Lloeki

I have this little guy on my xps m1210:

```
03:01.1 Class 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 19)

03:01.2 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd Unknown device 0843 (rev 01)

03:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 0a)

03:01.4 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd xD-Picture Card Controller (rev 05)

```

for some reason, I have to manually 'modprobe mmc_block' to have the devices created. it would not hotplug, thus I added it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6. mmc_core and sdhci get hotplug loaded fine though.

after that, it works perfectly fine (sd&mmc, not xd nor ms)

maybe it'll help you guys.

----------

## VinzC

 *Lloeki wrote:*   

> Ifor some reason, I have to manually 'modprobe mmc_block' to have the devices created. it would not hotplug, thus I added it to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel2.6. mmc_core and sdhci get hotplug loaded fine though.

 

Doesn't work for me :'( . There is a /dev/mmcblk0 that appears but *only* when I plug the card *before* I power on my laptop. Inserting the card when the laptop is on doesn't work.

I've tried with mmc_core, mmc_block and sdhci both as modules and built-in but no way. I've also tried udev-103 (also had to unmerge coldplug) but it brought far more troubles besides it didn't fix this problem  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

----------

## silon

 *dsd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> silon: does XD card reading work for you?

 

Dunno.  Still haven't got my hands on an XD card.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Xamindar

I have a couple of questions about this.  I got my card reader to work for sd cards.  When I plug in an sd card I get a new /dev/mmcblk0 device.  Is there a way to have gnome-volume-manager automaticly mount it like it does for usb sticks?

Now, how do I get a memory stick to work on this?  Sense SD cards work fine I figured ms cards would work too but they don't.  Nothing in dmesg at all when I insert one.  Any ideas?

----------

## VinzC

Some more news:

I have Gentoo Sources 2.6.19-r5, udev-087-r1, hal-0.5.7.1-r3, dbus-1.0.2 and now there is a /dev/mmcblk0p1 node that gets created everytime I plug an SD card. *But* KDE has stopped mounting the device automatically - although it did before I --sync'ed my laptop last sunday :'( .

Running hald in debug mode (as stated in this message) shows the device has no parent, preventing HAL from doing its job (and probably notifying KDE there is a new removable media plugged in)

```
mmcblk0: mmc0:e624 SD512 495488KiB

mmcblk0: p1

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.785 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=1818, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=mmc, DEVPATH=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:03:01.1/mmc0:e624, DEVNAME=, IFINDEX=0

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.786 [I] hotplug.c:175: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:03:01.1/mmc0:e624 is a bus device (subsystem)

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.786 [I] physdev.c:1511: phys_add: subsys=mmc sysfs_path=/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1e.0/0000:03:01.1/mmc0:e624, parent=0x08084e38

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.901 [I] physdev.c:1436: Add callouts completed udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1180_822_mmc_host_mmc_card_rca58916

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.901 [I] hald.c:82: Added device to GDL; udi=/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1180_822_mmc_host_mmc_card_rca58916

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.964 [I] osspec.c:232: SEQNUM=1819, ACTION=add, SUBSYSTEM=block, DEVPATH=/sys/block/mmcblk0, DEVNAME=/dev/mmcblk0, IFINDEX=0

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.965 [I] hotplug.c:181: /sys/block/mmcblk0 is a block device (subsystem)

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.966 [I] blockdev.c:584: block_add: sysfs_path=/sys/block/mmcblk0 dev=/dev/mmcblk0 is_part=1, parent=0x00000000

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.966 [I] blockdev.c:494: get_luks_uuid: device_file=/dev/mmcblk0

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.966 [I] blockdev.c:620: Ignoring hotplug event - no parent

hald[2451]: 10:50:16.966 [W] blockdev.c:984: Not adding device object
```

----------

## Xamindar

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Running hald in debug mode (as stated in this message) shows the device has no parent, preventing HAL from doing its job (and probably notifying KDE there is a new removable media plugged in)
> 
> 

 

Yes, it has no parent and therefore can not be automounted.  Hopefully it will be fixed in the next kernel.

----------

## VinzC

Well, I think it has nothing to do with the kernel because it did work then stopped working with the same kernel on my machine (2.6.18-gentoo-r6). I believe it relates to udev/hal/dbus.

----------

